# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Light show.....

## MIke R

The sunsets lately have been spectacular 

image.jpeg

----------


## amyb

Heavens to Betsy! This is one amazing photo. Amy

----------


## MIke R

Not mine....a friend  took it ....my tub for two is just off the picture  to the right on the opposite wharf

----------


## amyb

Then thank you gor putting it up so we all could enjoy it.

----------


## stbartshopper

Absolutely beautiful!

----------

